# 68 GTO rear bumper tail light help



## the450r (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought new bumper from ames. New gto lenses from ames and housings off eBay. So everything should just go together. Wrong the holes don't line up and no hardware. The housings came with a threaded tab bolt and nut but only one for each side. Supplier said most of the time is not needed but used for shimming. These bolts don't fit through the outer holes and the inner larger holes are covered by the housings. 
I have been searching all week for pics forums assembly views. I'd even take cell pics from underneath. 
Need to know what I'm missing and what I need to modify.
Also where are the grounding strips supposd to go?


----------

